# [VIDEO] MIUI Android ROM for the Hp Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/364-miui/


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/forum/364-miui/


I guess you are assuming that I wasn't aware that thread existed.


----------

